# Happy No Tobacco Day 2016



## korn1 (31/5/16)

Mods : Not sure where to post this


----------



## Andre (31/5/16)

In the "Preaching to the Converted" forum of course!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## korn1 (31/5/16)

Andre said:


> In the "*Preaching to the Converted*" forum of course!


----------



## acorn (31/5/16)

So sad that the focus is on "plain packaging" and not ecigs as a healthier alternative:

http://allnewevent.com/world-no-tobacco-day-2016-get-ready-plain-packaging/




Hi Everyone, World No Tobacco Day is coming at 31 May 2016. We sharing information about *World no tobacco day 2016 get ready for plain packaging*. So you can aware about Tobacco side effects or motivate yours friends and family members to quit their addiction and Wish them a healthy tobacco-free time with our website inspirational wishes and quit ideas.
World No Tobacco Day (WNTD) is observed around the world every year on May 31. It is intended to encourage a 24-hour period of abstinence from all forms of tobacco consumption around the globe. The day is further intended to draw attention to the widespread prevalence of tobacco use and to negative health effects, which currently lead to nearly 6 million deaths each year worldwide. The member states of the World Health Organization (WHO) created World No Tobacco Day in 1987.
Our website sharing the best, impressive and unique, inspirational wishes and quitting ideas. Tobacco has many bad side effects and serious health risks, including cancer and even death. So Share and Read these impressive, inspirational wishes and ideas for sayings your dear one.


----------

